# Contracts



## j.kelley (Jul 1, 2002)

It's me again. I would like to sign some commercial clients to a seaseon long contract, but I have no idea of what should be in a contract, besides the basics. Does anyone know of a place I could get a sample contract, or at least what to include in a contract. If anyone feels comfortable sending me a sample of their contract I would appreciate it. If not, I would compeltely understand. Thanks for any help. 


Jason Kelley 
Kelley Lawns

Strive For Excellance


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

You can get VERY detailed contracts at the sima website (click the link at the top of the page).


----------

